# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 405

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 405




http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...9#post12798079

----------


## Zodex

Y'a un petit soucis dans le test de DOOM au niveau du prix.  ::): 

Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi Quantic Dream ne s'est jamais retourné contre CPC, et je ne me souviens pas avoir lu une réponse à cette question, vous avez une idée ?

----------


## Ellen Replay

Dans la « contre-enquête » de VentureBeast, ils précisent que c'est parce que CPC est une plus petite publication : « After video game news site CanardPC, French newspaper Le Monde, and the investigative news site Mediapart published articles on Quantic Dream, the company fired back with defamation lawsuits against Le Monde and Mediapart (Quantic Dream chose not to sue CanardPC, as it appeared to be a much smaller publication). »

----------


## Zodex

Ah tout simplement. Ils ne savent donc pas que dans certains milieux, Ivan est surnommé "La Pieuvre Argentée", et que c'est lui qui a inventé le Darknet dans les années 70, pour s'occuper pendant sa retraite.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Et qu'il a inspire Hideo Kojima pour le personnage de grey fox

----------


## echidne

Au fait vous avez pu faire imprimer le 405 avec les problèmes liés au Covid?
Moi en tout cas je ne sais pas si je pourrais aller l'acheter. Je n'ai pas de boutiques le vendant à proximité et "aller acheter CPC" n'est pas prévu dans l'autorisation de déplacement pendant le confinement  ::(:

----------


## Ruvon

Parce que tout le monde n'est pas sur Twitter : pas de CPC 405 en kiosque ce mois-ci.

https://www.canardpc.com/online/cana...a-pas-en-avril

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...57867683360768

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci pour l'info. On ne peut vraiment pas vous en vouloir.

----------


## madgic

Vous avez rater un truc quand même, ça aurait été drôle que ça aurait été le 404, il aurait été vraiment not found en physique  ::ninja:: 

Nan en vrai c'est triste, encore plus pour ceux qui les conserve ou les collectionne, il manquera un numéro.

----------


## M.Rick75

Et comment on fait avec le dessin de la tranche ?  ::sad:: 
Bon, en vrai, c'est pas bien grave et parfaitement compréhensible.

----------


## Ruvon

*EDIT* communication officielle bien arrivée sur le forum.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...9#post12798079

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que le travail de maquette (pas sûr d'employer le bon mot) est fait ? Si le numéro est prêt pour l'imprimerie, est-ce qu'il est envisageable de le proposer à la commande et d'imprimer un lot plus tard pour le fournir par courrier ?

Ma question est sans grande importance vu la situation actuelle, si ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour pas de problème. Quoi qu'il en soit bon courage !

----------


## echidne

Malheureusement je l'avais senti venir (voir ma question du 23). La meilleure solution pour moi serait la possibilité d'acheter ce numéro en pdf sur le site et ce numéro seulement. Perso je ne peux pas me permettre de sortir 37€ d'un coup pour avoir accés à ce numéro. Sinon cela ferait longtemps que je me serais abonné.

----------


## Pasme

Salut les jeunes,

Force et courage dans les moments durs.
Etant un nanti, j'ai repris un abo, même si je ne lit qu'épisodiquement, c'est pour ça que je n'avais pas repris après le kickstart.
Par contre le jour ou il y a le harware en numérique, je signe à vie! je vais avoir du mal à le trouver le prochain!
a+

ps : compte forum /= compte site ?

----------


## Izual

Vous inquiétez pas pour le dessin de la tranche une solution a été trouvée.




> Salut les jeunes,
> 
> Force et courage dans les moments durs.
> Etant un nanti, j'ai repris un abo, même si je ne lit qu'épisodiquement, c'est pour ça que je n'avais pas repris après le kickstart.
> Par contre le jour ou il y a le harware en numérique, je signe à vie! je vais avoir du mal à le trouver le prochain!
> a+
> 
> ps : compte forum /= compte site ?


Merci ! Oui, le compte du site est distinct. Il faut utiliser les identifiants de la boutique CPC pour s'y connecter, dans la plupart des cas.

----------


## GuyManAfterAll

Petite question, c'est quoi qui est le plus rentable comme un abo pour vous, un abo numérique only ou un abo avec mag + numérique ? J'imagine qu'après la crise du cororo, les temps vont être un peu dur pour vous, donc savoir ce qui va vous aider le plus.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour, je réponds aux questions (quand j'ai des réponses), mais sur l'autre topic: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...AEtre-en-avril

----------

